# Longest Dirt Road in NJ ?



## AlanE

I was out riding some of the dirt roads the other day, getting ready for HoH to see what tires I want to use. It had me thinking about what is the longest stretch of dirt road in NJ. In Bedminster, I can combine some of the roads into nearly 10 miles of uninterrupted dirt. Anything longer in NJ?

Watch the video at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AiRcjOMuLA


----------



## RJP Diver

AlanE said:


> I was out riding some of the dirt roads the other day, getting ready for HoH to see what tires I want to use. It had me thinking about what is the longest stretch of dirt road in NJ. In Bedminster, I can combine some of the roads into nearly 10 miles of uninterrupted dirt. Anything longer in NJ?


Never tried to string them together, but I would bet there are places in Warren & Sussex counties that would give you 10+mi. For sure there are fire roads down in Burlington county, but they're more hard-pack sand than dirt. (Plus, the riffs of "Dueling Banjos" whispering through the pine trees.)

Did the HoH route with two buddies yesterday, one of whom has a brand new bike. When we turned onto the first dirt road he started whining. When we got to the stop sign at 518 he admitted he hadn't read about the course, and thought I was kidding when I said a fair bit of it was dirt.


----------



## nismosr

what about D/R canal ? from new bruinswick to princeton its about 25miles


----------



## Terex

If you go to njbikemap, and look at the regional maps, you can pretty quickly pick out the biggest chunks of unpaved roads. From just a quick look at one of the maps, looks like there are several miles near Pottersville in the area of Spook Hollow Rd. With just a little pavement, you could put together a fairly long unpaved loop. I'm sure you're already familiar with that area.


----------



## RJP Diver

nismosr said:


> what about D/R canal ? from new bruinswick to princeton its about 25miles


While some of it is hardpack, much of it is not what I would consider "unpaved road" by any stretch of the imagination . Loose gravel/sand/stone/roots sticking out, muddy ruts, etc. Plus not very wide and often joggers, dog walkers, three-abreast walkers, etc.


----------



## AlanE

RJP Diver said:


> . . . much of it is not what I would consider "unpaved road" by any stretch of the imagination .. . .


Actually, none of it is a road. It's a canal. It's filled with water.

Oh, my bad, did nismosr mean to say the tow path? FAIL. That's also not a road.


----------



## s4gobabygo

last summer i rode the towpath from new brunswick through trenton all the way up to stockton. unfortunately you have to ride on the streets through trenton, where the towpath temporarily disappears. i dont remember the total mileage, but it's a pretty darn long ride.


----------

